# easiest diy tank!



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

ghettofied lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac3SVHpu ... re=related


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I actually saw that a month or so ago when I was looking for something else on youtube, and it still makes me laugh 

I dunno what he's got there for a light but it looks almost like the light is just sitting in some sort of floating tray....Looks like an electric chair for fish IMO  lol


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Very interesting


----------



## punk3r12 (Nov 30, 2009)

i think it looks awesome for just like a temp breeder tank, or to grow out a couple tilapia for yummyness!


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

simply stunning :?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Talk about building a tank on the cheap.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

wouldn't a plastic storage container be cheaper lol


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

afoctober2 said:


> wouldn't a plastic storage container be cheaper lol


I don't know about cheaper but it would be better. 
I use the plastic heavy duty storage containers with the hinged lids. They hold 12gallons and the lid flips over to keep fish from jumping out without totally sealing the top. Only good for a temp tank since you can't see inside , but they don't get all wobbly like the clear plastic ones when filled with water.
$9 each
http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Organi ... reId=10051

The cheapest tank I ever saw was one where a guy took 2x4 and built a frame. Instead of glass he found these large plastic bags and set one inside and filled it with water. Just pray it doesn't get any pinhole leaks !


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

:lol:

10 gallons are about 12 bucks new around here.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Secretninja said:


> :lol:
> 
> 10 gallons are about 12 bucks new around here.


Agreed!!


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

> I use the plastic heavy duty storage containers with the hinged lids. They hold 12gallons and the lid flips over to keep fish from jumping out without totally sealing the top. Only good for a temp tank since you can't see inside , but they don't get all wobbly like the clear plastic ones when filled with water.
> $9 each
> http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Organi ... reId=10051
> 
> The cheapest tank I ever saw was one where a guy took 2x4 and built a frame. Instead of glass he found these large plastic bags and set one inside and filled it with water. Just pray it doesn't get any pinhole leaks !


These are awesome as temp tanks very strong and cheap + when you done useing them you can store all your tank stuff in it, its a win win


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's What I did to set up temporary holding tanks each one is a 30 gallon tub surrounded with a simple 2x4 frame for support. 3 holding tanks and a sump on the end to filter them. Tubs cost 9$ each, the filter stack was $15 and piping was $10-15. bulkheads and pump were the most expensive parts.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Just don't put a heater in it. It might melt.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Had it running with a heater for a few weeks before I took it down, suctioned the heater to one of the drawers of the filter stand and it worked fine but yeah I wouldn't put a heater on the tub walls, could always hang it from a stick across the top i guess.


----------

